# Accelero Hybrid III 140 mm zu welchem Gehäuse kompatibel (Montage vorne) ?



## asus1889 (16. Juli 2016)

*Accelero Hybrid III 140 mm zu welchem Gehäuse kompatibel (Montage vorne) ?*

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen in welchem Gehäuse sich der Accelero Hybrid III 140 mm vorne im Gehäuse montieren lässt ?

Also ich meine eine Verschraubung mit der Frontseite. Die Schläuche sind ja leider auch nicht endlos lang und deshalb ist es sehr wichtig, vorher zu wissen in welchem Gehäuse er in der Front verschraubt werden kann.

Hinten geht leider nicht, da der Biegeradius der Schläuche zu groß ist und sich die Schläuche mit meinem Noctua D15 ins Gehege kommen.

LG

​asus1889


----------

